# Mail et les boîtes aux lettres intélligentes



## Aphelion (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Avant sous Snow Léopard, j'utilisais Thunderbird comme client de courrier électronique. J'aime bien le nouveau Mail de Lion, donc j'ai décidé de passé dessus. Seulement j'ai quelques difficultés pour la création de boîtes aux lettres intelligentes. 

En fait, je veux créer une boîte avec plusieurs règles. Donc, je vais dans BAL > Nouvelle boîte aux lettres intelligentes et j'applique mes règles. Seulement, ça ne fonctionne pas quand je fais comme ça. Alors que quand je vais dans ma boîte Hotmail, que je sélectionne un message, et qu'à partir de l'adresse je créer une boîte aux lettres intelligentes là ça marche. Seulement, ça me permet d'avoir qu'une seule règle.... En fait, j'ai l'impression que dans le premier cas, il ne sait pas ou aller chercher les messages donc il ne fait rien.

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## Quentiiin (9 Juin 2013)

Le message d'origine date un peu, et ne concerne pas trop mon problème, mais son nom correspond bien, donc je le relance 

J'utilise un peu les boîtes aux lettres intelligentes de Mail, sur Montain Lion, et je trouve l'idée pas mal. Par contre, j'aurais bien aimé que les messages qui y vont n'apparaissent pas dans ma Boîte de réception, mais uniquement dans la BAL intelligente. 

Par exemple, si je crée une BAL intelligente "Famille" pour y ranger les mails des membres de ma famille, y a-t-il un moyen pour qu'ils soient uniquement placés dans la BAL Famille, et que je les vois pas dans la Boîte de réception ? 

Je vous remercie.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

 dans ce cas, pourquoi utiliser une BAL intelligente ? Une BAL normale + des règles suffiront.

La BAL intelligente ne permet pas de déplacer les messages.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2013)

+1
une BAL intelligente n'est que  la visualisation d'un résultat de recherche...  de messages selon des critères définis

les messages eux sont placés ailleurs

( idem que pour des playlists intelligentes  itunes ou dossiers intelligents OSX)


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juin 2013)

Malgré tout ce qui a été judicieusement écrit, il faut malgré tout bien considérer l'avantage que représentent les messages dans "boite de réception":
 - Ils sont tous visibles en même temps et après lecture il suffit de les sélectionner et de les "archiver" pour qu'ils disparaissent de la boite de réception et restent apparents dans leur boite intelligente.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2013)

pepye66
ceci sous entend qu'on utilise pas des régles ( Mail ou Imap)
EXCLUANT des messages non lus de Reception
( bifurqués directs vers bal de rangements)

ce qui en passant est sacrement pratique pour ne pas avoir dans reception ( ou dans le compteur arrivée de nouveaux messsages en reglage par defaut)  les messages moins importants ( genre newsletters , avis de promos  etc)


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juin 2013)

Tout à fait d'accord, et c'est là que l'on passe par des boites aux lettres classiques...Non ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2013)

Classiques au sens " sur mon mac"

parce que en imap c'est une autre affaire
surtout en cas de gmail et des multilabels ( pour ceux qui connaissent pas un même message peut etre  dans plusieurs labels conjointement, et là encore un label n'est qu'un resultat de recherche, un meme message dans 25 labels n'est présent qu'une fois mais vu sous 25 angles differents)


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juin 2013)

Ces BAL constituées de mails issus de "pop" , "imap" (pas triste non plus "icloud") sont de vrais tortures à méninges :sick:


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2013)

je crois que coté tortures y a pire 
( tu confonds la torture de BALS et torture des PALS)


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Juin 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> je crois que coté tortures y a pire
> ( tu confonds la torture de BALS et torture des PALS)



Ah mais non ! je parlais des "boyaux de la tête, pas des autres !


----------



## Apfelsrtudel (4 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Je relance cette conversation à mon tour. 
J'ai aussi un problème avec les boîtes aux lettres intelligentes.
Pour résumer, avant mes BAL intelligentes marchaient très bien, mais depuis un certain temps ( je ne sais pas quand ça a commencé, peut-être avec une mise à jour de l'OS), sans avoir rien changé aux règles de mes BAL "intelligentes", celles-ci restent désespérément vides. Je crois même que tout le logiciel Mail est devenu con, car même la fonction de recherche ne marche pas. D'ailleurs les messages qui étaient visibles dans les BAL intelligentes ont disparu.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## genera (31 Juillet 2015)

Apfelsrtudel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je relance cette conversation à mon tour.
> J'ai aussi un problème avec les boîtes aux lettres intelligentes.
> ...



Bonjour,
Même manifestation depuis passage en 10.10.4 hier ( parmi beaucoup d'autres dysfonctionnements qui s'accumulent ) sur un MacBook i7 .
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée de solution ?


----------



## Ma Dalton (31 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

en général, c'est réglé après ré-indexation du disque par Spotlight.

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201716


----------

